# Whos next??? Mia had mini manchas!!**pics**



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 14, 2012)

Olive is due next Friday if she goes 150 days










Not sure when Mia is due, just know its soon.









Olive is a F.F. Mia is not, and got huge last year and gave us twins.

So who do you think will go first???? 

 <ias bag is much bigger, but then again shes done this at least twice before


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Olive with twins.  GO OLIVE !!!!!!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

I will guess Olive goes first------that's a big udder for a first-timer!  (But I'm new to the breeding thing.)


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 15, 2012)

Olives doing the tail curl and up and downs. Mia is also acting a little suspicious. Staying clear of the heard rubbing on the round bale like she loves it very much. She was in the corner for a while looking rather miserable hmm looks like its a race to the finish line for sure!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmmm...I don't know, still guessing Olive goes first.  My doe, Ida, is doing the same things as your Olive and her lady parts look like Olive's too!  I was thinking it would be very late tonight or sometime when I'm at work tomorrow!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 15, 2012)

Now I think they are both just playing games. Mia is in the kidding stall because Olive gets too stressed out in there so shes staying out with the herd. Noones dropped yet and udders could be fuller but soon for sure!!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

It's so frustrating,  but exciting!!  I'm starting to think none of my does will have their babies for another month.  Time will tell.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 20, 2012)

So today is day 151 and Olive hasnt had much change. I dont think she looks ready so maybe the first breeding didnt take and while I never saw her come back in heat maybe she did, time will tell. Shes definatly bred.
 Mia on the other hand is going to pop any day now. She has a very big udder going on and her girl business was crusty and a little looser last night. Shes hollowing out but hasnt completely dropped yet. Last year there was no missing when she went into labor. Ligs where gone gone, goo was flowing and she looked high as a kite lol. So its just more waiting. Lasy night I dreamed I had lots and lots of goats, babies every where and I found a few moon spotted babies, that was a dream!! I would love some moon spots! Im picking uo a doeling next Friday and her daddy has moon spots so maybe she will throw some


----------



## marliah (Apr 20, 2012)

Olive looks like she could go anytime, but my 3rd time momma looked the same way for about 2 weeks


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 20, 2012)

Well Mia was looking all high and loopy and was licking everyone so in the kidding stall she went. She passed on her dinner and had a small amount of amber goo. Ive been checking on her but no progress and the goo is gone. I know it was there because my cousin double checked, and though she has no goat experiance she confermed that is was "brownish"   So I guess we will see, oh did I mention its pouring like mad here??!!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 24, 2012)

Olive is at day 155 so I think she didnt take on the first breeding and maybe she was bred the next month??? She big but not huge and the same goes for her udder. Possible. Mia will be day 149 tomorrow. I now know that now thanks to my husband finding my calendar where i had it written down and some how forgot.  So the waiting continues....


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 5, 2012)

Well no babies yet, so it looks like we wait a couple weeks. Heres Francesca due on 2wks. FF her moms a great milker and she out of great lines bred to a buck out of great lines. Super excited, just hoping she does ok I was hoping to wait until next year to breed her because though she was a year old when she was bred, she still tiny. But the buck had other ideas and jumped 2 fences to get to her, sooo we wait and pray for an easy delivery for our girl.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 13, 2012)

Mias ligs are soft and her bag looks fuller tonight but I wont be convinced until I see babies on the ground! Im thinking she may have been bred to our lamancha buck and I would love a little black and white, blue eyed, no eared doeling but we will have to wait and see. Francesca is due Thurday and I know she was bred to our lamancha buck. This will be our only registered baby this year, hoping for pink!!  Also incase you didnt see it in the other thread, Olive had a beautiful, tiny little blue eyed girl. Shes a keeper for sure.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 18, 2012)

Frans in labor!!! And Im a nervous wreck! Shes miserable. Up, down, humped back, walk, cry, hump back Ahhhh I hope she does ok, she was the one I didnt want to breed until next year, Abraxas had other plans when he jumped 2 fences to get to her pretty little self. Praying for a good out come. Oh and a girl


----------



## Missy (May 18, 2012)

Thinking Pink!


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)




----------



## crazyland (May 18, 2012)

How is she doing?  
Olive's daughter is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 18, 2012)

Hes here! I had to help her some but everyones ok. Shes not a natural at the mom thing yet, hoping that gets better but shes trying.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 18, 2012)

Legs are a little weak but the are getting stronger. Poor girl tore a little up above. Im going to start her on Pen G tonight. Gave her so molassas water, should I worm tonight or tomorrow?? Also, can I give her quest (cydectin) while nursing? Hes so handsome, to bad hes a he. He will be registered, Glen Mythos lines. Hes for sale, anyone want to come to Florida???


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

He is adorable!

But why are you starting mom on Pen G?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 18, 2012)

I had to go in and help and didnt have gloves. Also she tore up top and I just feel like she needs it.  Im not one to over use antibiotics but I just feel in this case she needs them.


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

Gotcha, that makes sense. 

Should have explained my question better, lol.  I wasnt doubting you, but I'll be breeding my girls for the first time (their first AND my first), so I am soaking up all the info I can.  Sorry if I came across wrong, I didnt mean it, its just that I have this really big mouth and sometimes it gets ahead of my really small brain.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 18, 2012)

Ha! No problem. I wasnt insulted in the least. After talking to the lady I bought mama from, who has alot more experiance with these things than me, Im going to hold off on the pen g. Hes doing great!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (May 18, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> its just that I have this really big mouth and sometimes it gets ahead of my really small brain.


Sounds like the same problem my Guinea flock has


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 19, 2012)

She still hasnt passed the placenta completely so I called the vet and hes getting me some oxytocin and I will be starting her on the penicillin after all. Also going to ask him for some bose, think her and baby could both use it.


----------



## Symphony (May 19, 2012)

Olive is a lovely Goat, what kind is she?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 19, 2012)

Shes nigerian/pygmy. Thank you, shes my baby. I love all my goats of coarse but she was one of our firt 3 and she was the one I had to have.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 21, 2012)

Well its Mias turn. Shes been passing her plug and today its brownish. Her ligs are softening alot. She still hasnt dropped but I think it should be soon!! Hoping for a flashy little mini mancha doeling, and a healthy mama


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 21, 2012)

Nothing yet. Still had white goo, sometimes it looks amber, then it looks white again then yellowish. So we wait. In the mean time I think she may burst!!!


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2012)

Wow  Stand Back  She gonna blow!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 22, 2012)

1)  Beautiful babies!!
2)  Have you checked to see if maybe your car or lawn mower is missing a tire?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 22, 2012)

Poor girl is still holding out. I think your right, she very well may blow! She is humungous!!


----------



## Missy (May 22, 2012)

Wow, I thought for sure there was going to be a baby update when I came on today!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 1, 2012)

I doeling and one blue eyed buckling. 
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/flash/...dth=403&max_height=403&context=timelineSingle


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 1, 2012)

:/ Not sure what happened to the pic of the little boys face but he is blue eyed and adorable.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 1, 2012)

*SOOO cute!!! Congrats!!! *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful baby goats.  Have I said? I LOVE BABY GOATS!!

Thanks for posting the pictures.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)




----------

